# Top 5 songs to smoke too



## stoney steve (May 23, 2013)

5.Marcia Griffiths-Dreamland
4.Jah Stitch-Marshall Dread
3.Sister Nancy-Bam Bam
2.Linval Thompson-I love marijuana
1.Bob Marley-Trenchtown Rock


----------



## stoney steve (May 23, 2013)

Let me know what you think


----------



## KushKrew (May 23, 2013)

1 - Anything by Sublime
2- Anything by Jimi Hendrix
3 - Same for the Red Hot Chilli Peppers
4- Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here album
5- Dire Straits, once again pretty much anything.

Know they ain't songs but when I bust out the bong it be sit dafuk down time


----------



## KushKrew (May 23, 2013)

Oh man and then there's this insane psychedelic rock band called The Ozric Tentacles... Yes please it gets me stoned just by listening


----------



## Extr (May 25, 2013)

I got this. NOT IN ANY PARTICULAR ORDER

1. Jailhouse - Sublime
2. I Can't Quit You Baby - Led Zeppelin
3. Skrunk - moe.
4. Dondante - My Morning Jacket
5. El Soul - Ali Jackson Trio


----------



## Extr (May 25, 2013)

Oh dude I love the Ozrics


----------

